# Fresh Ham



## mikelens (Jul 21, 2017)

I pulled a boned & tied 1/2 fresh ham out of the freezer. Just want to brine it in salt, sugar & spices for a couple days. It's about 9 lbs. I want to slice & serve. Was thinking 250 for 10 hrs or so till IT hits 145. Thoughts? I'm concerned about the safety of my cook.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2017)

If you eliminate the nitrite, you will have a pork roast....  Not a ham...

May I suggest...

1 pint of chicken stock or vegetable stock..

2 tsp. cure #1...

90 grams of kosher salt....

45 grams of white or brown sugar...

Warm the stock and dissolved the above except the cure..  cool the stock and dissolve the cure....

Inject ALL of the solution in the pork meat at 1 1/2" intervals..   Refrigerate in a zip bag for 5 days....  

Cook as you would a pork roast....

You will have a great flavored ham that is moist....

I use the injector from













SYRINGES 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 22, 2017


----------



## mikelens (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't have the time or the room to use nitrates & make what you call a ham. Just wanted to roast pork. Concerned about IT & time.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2017)

I cook my pork to an IT of 165....  USDA says all you need is an IT of 145... 

250 for 10 hours "might " be OK..  The "stall" will determine the time...   That stall is totally unknown....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2017)

mikelens said:


> I pulled a boned & tied 1/2 fresh ham out of the freezer. Just want to brine it in salt, sugar & spices for a couple days. It's about 9 lbs. I want to slice & serve. Was thinking 250 for 10 hrs or so till IT hits 145. Thoughts? I'm concerned about the safety of my cook.


The time may be long, I thinking about 5 hours, but the IT is fine...JJ


----------



## mikelens (Jul 23, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The time may be long, I thinking about 5 hours, but the IT is fine...JJ


 You called it! 4 1/2 hrs was all it took. Pulled at 142 ,wrapped it up & placed in the cooler. Looks like an early dinner.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2017)




----------

